# Cashew nut paste - how to make?



## nicklord1 (Jan 1, 2009)

How would you make this thanks


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2009)

I had to make a pecan paste before. I would guess the same way. I put pecans in a processor and let it go until it was a the consistency of peanut butter, maybe a minute or so. I used it for pecan pie as hubby can't swallow solid foods. It turned out pretty good too. Hope it works.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 2, 2009)

Two ways to do this.  

One is a dry grind, just plain cashews with some sugar or salt (depending what you are using it for), not a lot just 1 tsp.  Throw it in a food processor and grind.  You need some abrasion to get a find grind and salt or sugar provides that.  If you are using this for a sweet dish you can add more sugar.  You can always stir in milk or water to ensure you get the paste of the consistency you desire. 

Another way is to soak the cashews in some plain milk overnight.  In the morning process them until smooth.


----------

